# I Hate Pop Up Ads!!!!!!!



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

:soapbox: 


....I really , really do(just in the course of these first four words, i had to close five of 'em) and i am SOOOOOO computer illiterate, i don't know what to do to stop them!!!!!

:rant: :bang :new_cussi


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Download the Google Toolbar

http://toolbar.google.com/index-beta.php

Kills those popsups dead.  And its free


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I personally use this program. It's free and works great!

http://www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The Mozilla browser has an option to disallow "unrequested new windows". A new feature is that, for some sites, you can enable pop-ups for that site only (helpful when you're paying bills over the internet and the site uses pop-ups for it's dialog windows).


----------



## Kerry High (Apr 28, 2002)

I'll second Scott's suggestion of the Google toolbar. I wouldn't go without it.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I third Scott's recommendation, the google toolbar. The beta 2.0 with popup block has worked great for several months.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

On one computer I have Panicware (free version) and on my other computer I have Google Toolbar. Both work great! I would go with one of those.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, google was working like a charm...until about 4:30 pm yesterday...and to me , it doesn't make sense that this would somehow be tied in with the NE power outage, but it's a pretty strange coincidence...but the pop ups are coming back with a vengence, SO.......

tomorrow i'm gonna download the other suggested program and see how it works...


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

I downloaded it, too. It was still working this morning.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

www.myie2.com, if you use Internet Explorer, includes a pop-up ad blocker AND content filtering to prevent the download of ad images. You may have to modify the content filter somewhat for some boards to come up properly.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

FYI, Zonealarm and Norton Internet Security have pop up blocking in addition to their firewall features.


----------



## poker818 (Aug 15, 2003)

www.myie2.com was ok but it annoyed me so i got Panicware PopUp Stopper


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Just so you know, the Google toobar has an auto update feature. Don't install it if you want to manage your updates yourself. Its very unlike Google to do this and I expect them to remove it or at least let you turn it off in future versions.


----------

